# Luc 's  builds of Rupnow Engine".



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 24, 2013)

OK here we go after spending  way to much time   :fan:               to relocate my new lathe installing new DRO new wider screen (see pictures)
it's time to get some more chip flying. I will still layout for a while to confirm everything is set to my expectation. 
On the screen I can view all the prints and  mag them as much as I want don't have to use paper anymore and when it's race day well I can switch to the TV mode and watch the race.

Went and got some aluminium today and bearings  to build Brian's Engine lay out the red ink and will start machining later.
enjoy the picture, a lot more post to come    Thm:


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 24, 2013)

Great Stuff Luc!!! Let's hope that we create something wonderful!!!!---Brian


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice setup Luc!  I'm diggin all the layout tooling!


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 24, 2013)

> Let's hope that we create something wonderful!!!!---Brian


 
Brian 
 hope is a way to wish hazard to happen:fan:
in our case I think it should be

Let's work hard and achieve something wonderfull;D

crankshaft you don't like simple press in

cheers


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 24, 2013)

Luc--I have never had a lot of luck with press fits. I find that when I make parts which should be press fitted together, they either are too loose and fall apart or too tight and distort from the pressure required to put them together. That is, of course, a reflection on my machining abilities. I tend to use cold rolled shafting for crankshafts, and have thought about buying undersize reamers which would give the right amount of interference fit.---Brian


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 24, 2013)

> , and have thought about buying undersize reamers which would give the right amount of interference fit.---Brian


 
Micro-mark have them on special this summer
over  and under size got a set a few years ago
love them


----------



## metalmad (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Luc
Great to see you starting a build 
Pete


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 25, 2013)

metalmad said:


> Hi Luc
> Great to see you starting a build
> Pete


 
Thanks Pete, it should be pretty straight forward, all that count
is having fun. it differs from building Robots


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,
 can someone tell me were to find #8 socket head bolt:wall:
I have a lot of parts manufactured want to assemble them before taking pictures but cant find bolt. I was going to post pictures now
but the battery is dead in my camera
I'll post later today
cheers


----------



## kvom (Jun 29, 2013)

If you want to use metric fasteners you could substitute M4 or M4.5 bolts for #8.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 29, 2013)

kvom said:


> If you want to use metric fasteners you could substitute M4 or M4.5 bolts for #8.


 
Thanks, that's what I'll do they have them at the hobby shop


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 29, 2013)

Luc--You can buy them at Fastenal or at Brafasco.---Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 4, 2013)

Luc--I hope you haven't run into any setbacks. I haven't seen any posts lately.----Brian


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 4, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Luc--I hope you haven't run into any setbacks. I haven't seen any posts lately.----Brian


Brian
, no set back but a truck load of work outside the shop
back at it this week end
cheers

Luc


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 10, 2013)

HOLD ON HERE ARE SOME PICS
I haven't been posting for a while busy, new lathe, air conditioning, wife 
here are a few pics from marking to material to machine parts. enjoy and ask 
questions if needed.
And yes the rh side and lh side are bolted together till all the thread is done and the bearing cap


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 10, 2013)

the reason for 2 colors I wont mix them up.
This is taking me like 100 time more time then it should
reason being, I'm using a brand new lathe DRO and Mill DRO
and don't know how accurate they are
I keep telling my students "speed kill" I wont be an example:fan:


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 10, 2013)

Very nice Luc. I'm not sure if you seen it on my other thread or not, but if that needle bearing doesn't have an inner race, it should be rolling on a hardened shaft, not a mild steel one. I know some people have put needle bearings on their small engines running on mild steel shafts, and even I have done it on my Kerzel hit and miss engine, but its not recommended. You can probably get away with it on a model engine which will see no loading or long term running, but in an industrial application either the shaft should be hardened or the bearing should have an inner race.---Brian


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 11, 2013)

Luc, are you just using the manual marking out as a guide only to check your DRO? As I can't see the point in both plus on the head your holes look to be off from the marking out.

Not picking on your work, just curious as I don't do a lot of marking out now prefering to pick up an edge and use the DRO from there.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 11, 2013)

Jasonb said:


> Luc, are you just using the manual marking out as a guide only to check your DRO? As I can't see the point in both plus on the head your holes look to be off from the marking out.
> 
> Not picking on your work, just curious as I don't do a lot of marking out now prefering to pick up an edge and use the DRO from there.


 
Jason, yes I'm using the marking only to check my DRO If you look at the head some material .050 need to be remove on the lh side. for this one I did pick a point and check if I had the same .050 offset on all the drawing.

I usually don't mark either, If I'd be using my older set up I would not mark either or I could use my CNC and get it over with this is like the final part of the installation check list


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 15, 2013)

hello again, here are some more pics of the engine, it's coming along good
might go back in the shop this afternoon drill the hole for the bearing,and finishing the main cap. enjoy


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 15, 2013)

Luc---It a beautiful thing!!! Where are our other posters?? I hope it hasn't come down to just you and I.


----------



## Canman (Jul 15, 2013)

im still with you guys. ive just been working really busy with work not had much time for myself with sorting out stuff for my wedding aswell. check out my thread ive got materials and some parts marked out just gotta finish my new tool post for my lathe and im away.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 15, 2013)

Luc--Do you have access to a set of gear cutters to make your timing gears?


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 15, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Luc--Do you have access to a set of gear cutters to make your timing gears?


 
yes I have the complete set, might do the bevel also


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 15, 2013)

That's awesome. I wouldn't know where to begin to cut a bevel gear, but I know people do it.


----------



## kvom (Jul 15, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> That's awesome. I wouldn't know where to begin to cut a bevel gear, but I know people do it.



I've read to cut each tooth three times, once in the center and then once on each side so that the outside is wider then the center.


----------



## Swifty (Jul 15, 2013)

If members look under the "article" heading in the banner at the top of the page, I have written an article on cutting bevel gears.

Paul.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 15, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> That's awesome. I wouldn't know where to begin to cut a bevel gear, but I know people do it.


 

Brian, if you look at the picture of the first set their is a book on one of the pictures on how to make gears, it's from Busy Bee 12.00 or so and well edited


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi guys I decide to rename my post to 
Canadianhorsepower's build of Rupnow engine
keep following
cheersThm:


----------

